# cath intro and Urodynamics



## ChrissyMiodrag (Mar 18, 2009)

Can the code 51701 insert of cath be billed with the Urodynamics codes?  51725 thru the 51798?  I see all the instruments are inclusive, but what about introduction of the catheter?

Thank you 
Chrissy


----------



## zaidaaquino (Mar 25, 2009)

CPT 51701 is included in, for example, CPT 51726, 51795, 51784, and 51741.  Unbundling is never allowed.  I used the above codes as an example as those are some of the codes we use when doing our Urodynamic studies.  Hope this helps.

Zaida, CPC


----------

